# [solved] Emerge kann nichts Herunterladen?

## drakesoft

Hallo,

seit heute habe ich folgendes Problem mit emerge:

```
>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.easysw.com/pub/cups/1.3.9/cups-1.3.9-source.tar.bz2'

[Errno 13] Permission denied:

   /usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O /usr/portage/distfiles/cups-1.3.9-source.tar.bz2 http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/cups-1.3.9-source.tar.bz2

!!! Couldn't download 'cups-1.3.9-source.tar.bz2'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'net-print/cups-1.3.9'

!!! can't process invalid log file: merge.ERROR

```

aber 

```
/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O /usr/portage/distfiles/cups-1.3.9-source.tar.bz2 http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/cups-1.3.9-source.tar.bz2
```

manuell ausgeführt funktionierts einwandfrei.

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.

Grüße

DrakesoftLast edited by drakesoft on Sat Oct 18, 2008 8:00 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Polynomial-C

Bitte mal die Ausgabe von 

```
ls -ld /usr/portage/distfiles
```

 und 

```
emerge --info
```

posten.

----------

## drakesoft

```
drw-rwsr-- 3 root portage 16384 17. Nov 17:44 /usr/portage/distfiles
```

emerge --info :http://rafb.net/p/g1M2Fs51.html

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hmm, die Berechtigungen von /usr/portage/distfiles sehen eigentlich okay aus. Kannst du mit 

```
FEATURES="-userfetch" emerge ...
```

 irgendwas runterladen lassen?

----------

## 69719

Ich geh von aus, dass du es als user und nicht als root machst? Ist der nutzer auch in der portage gruppe? gib mal die ausgabe von id!

----------

## drakesoft

mit "FEATURES="-userfetch" emerge ... " funktioniert es wieder.

Aber jetzt frage ich mich was da in meinem system seit gestern nicht mehr stimmt, ich habe da anscheinend diverse probleme mit Berechtigungen oder so ähnlich:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-711497.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-711496.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-711592.html

```
server ~ # id

uid=0(root) gid=0(root) Gruppen=0(root),1(bin),2(daemon),3(sys),4(adm),6(disk),10(wheel),11(floppy),20(dialout),26(tape),27(video)
```

----------

## Polynomial-C

Also das klingt für mich immer noch stark nach einem Problem mit fehlenden Berechtigungen.

Aus reiner Neugier, poste doch mal bitte die Ausgabe von 

```
ls -ld /usr
```

----------

## drakesoft

```
server ~ # ls -ld /usr

drwxr-xr-x 13 root root 4096  7. Sep 13:26 /usr

```

----------

## drakesoft

Noch mal so ein fehler 

```
/sbin/start-stop-daemon: Unable to start /usr/sbin/ddclient: Permission denied (Permission denied)
```

 aber ddclient manuell ausgeführt funktioniert wieder einwandfrei

----------

## DarkSpir

Moment mal, die Dienste werden doch erstmal als root gestartet, oder? Mach mal sicherheitshalber ein ls -lh /usr/sbin aber ich geh davon aus, dass hier die Rechte auch okay sind. Könnte es sein, dass das filesystem einen Schlag hat?

----------

## drakesoft

Filesystem habe ich überprüft mit einem anderen pc

Ausgabe von  ls -lh /usr/sbin: http://rafb.net/p/V0OeNY58.html

Ich habe ein "chmod 755 /" gemacht jetzt funktioniert der cups halbwegs wieder jetzt kommt nur noch "/usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb failed" wenn ich meinen Drucker anzeigen lasse und das startscript funktioniert auch wieder.

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo drakesoft

ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher aber evtl lassen sich die Rechte durch neumergen von "baselayout" wieder richten.

MfG

----------

## drakesoft

Nein hat leider nichts gebracht trotzdem danke

----------

## few

Wie sind denn deine Rechte für /var and /var/log?

----------

## drakesoft

hallo zu sammen jetzt funktioniert wieder alles nach einem Neustart ... ich schätze das "chmod 755 /" die lösung war. Danke für eure Vorschläge

----------

